
Asus ProArt PQ22UC 4K OLED Monitor: £4699, –$5150 - jseliger
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14123/asus-proart-pq22uc-4k-oled-monitor-5150-usd
======
jseliger
I remember seeing the announcements for this model and thinking I'd like to
get one. That thought is no longer entertained.

